# Eccessivo uso ram da parte di GNOME

## ercoppa

Salve, sto sperimentando un rognoso problema con GNOME sotto gentoo. In poche parole, GNOME sotto gentoo usa molta più ram che un GNOME sotto Ubuntu (sinceramente io mi aspetterei il contrario visto tutta la roba che quest'ultima distribuzione fa avviare). Il confronto che faccio è configurando entrambi i DE in modo analogo (stesso tema, stesse applet, etc).

Per darvi un idea, aprendo gnome-system-monitor su entrambi i sistemi e segnando la ram impiegata dai vari componenti, ottengo:

```

Gentoo / Ubuntu

gnome-terminale ~20mb / ~5mb

gnome-system-monitor ~20mb / ~6mb

notification-daemon ~20mb / notity-osd ~5mb

sensors-applet ~19mb / ~5mb

gnome-power-manager ~18mb / ~2mb

trashapplet ~18mb / ~4mb

multiload-applet ~18mb / ~3mb

gdu-notification-daemon ~18mb / ~2mb

polkit-gnome-autentification ~17mb / ~2mb

gnome-volume-control-applet ~18mb / ~4mb

nautilus ~25mb / ~16mb

gnome-panel ~25mb / ~11mb

gnome-setting-daemon ~22mb / ~3mb

metacity ~18mb / ~5mb

gconfd-2 ~2mb / ~4mb

gnome-session ~18mb / ~2mb

gnome-pty-helper ~1mb / ~1mb

gconf-helper ~1mb / ~1mb

altro ~3mb / ~6mb

---------------------------------------

Totale 301mb / 87mb

```

Dove per ogni componente è indicata la ram usata sotto gentoo e poi sotto ubuntu. Come vedete il bilancio è strettamente negativo sotto gentoo. Attualmente nella mia gentoo ho installato molta roba in testing, tra cui:

- Xorg 1.8.0

- GNOME 2.30

- openRC / baselayout2

Ma vi posso assicurare che tale situazione l'avevo già speriamentato quando tutto era stable con GNOME 2.26 (successivamente anche con GNOME 2.28 ora in testing e prossimo, spero, alla stabilizzazione). Ubuntu 9.10 monta GNOME 2.28, ma vi repeto che anche sotto gentoo con GNOME 2.28 riscontravo la stessa situazione.

Quello che più mi disorienta è non sapere dove andare a cercare la causa.

Alcune informazioni sul mio sistema:

- emerge --info

- profilo  default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

- package.use

- config kernel 2.6.33

Qualunque dritta o consiglio è ben accetto, io sinceramente ho provato un po' di tutto (aggiornare GNOME sperando che fosse qualche libreria non recentissima, passare a CFLAGS più "sicure", rimuovere qualche USE di troppo) e non so che pesci prendere.

P.s. ho aperta la discussione nella sezione di discussione e non di supporto perchè attualmente ho un po' tutto ~arch e per tale motivo, forse come dire, "unsupported"  :Smile: 

Saluti.Last edited by ercoppa on Fri Jan 14, 2011 11:26 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ciro64

 :Shocked:  urka.. son davvero alti.

uhm sto usando amd64 (quindi in teoria dovrei avere un maggior uso di memoria rispetto a te).

Beh i valori di ubuntu sono davvero bassi; posso dire che nel mio caso sono all'incirca la media fra i tuoi valori di gentoo e di ubuntu. però sto usando

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl --as-needed"
```

con gcc 4.4.3  per es:

gnome-terminal 11,4

metacity             9,5

trashapplet        10,7

----------

## riverdragon

Situazione molto simile alla tua anche per me, ercoppa; anche io compilo con -march=prescott e ho gnome-2.30+xorg-1.8; utilizzo anche -Wl,--as-needed nelle LDFLAGS che dovrebbe diminuire il consumo di memoria evitando di collegare gli eseguibili a librerie non necessarie. Non ho ancora avuto idee, sinceramente.

----------

## ercoppa

Sono abbastanza sicuro che non è un problema di CFLAGS o LDFLAGS (visto che ho provato varie configurazioni e soprattutto non capisco come possano incidere a tal punto nell'uso di memoria di un applicativo) visto che ho provato varie configurazioni.

 *Quote:*   

> ho gnome-2.30+xorg-1.8

 

Ma anche tu lo sperimentavi anche prima? O solo con questa versione?

Io sono abbastanza sicuro che con il fisso che montava Gentoo fino ad 8 mesi fa (poi è passato a mia madre e vi ho dovuto montara XP... sigh   :Sad:  ) con GNOME 2.26 la situazione non era affatto questa, ad occhio direi che GNOME mi usava un ~100mb.

Saluti

----------

## riverdragon

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Ma anche tu lo sperimentavi anche prima? O solo con questa versione?

 Non lo so, i tempi di caricamento all'avvio sono pressoché invariati, mi sono accorto di questa abnorme quantità di memoria occupata solo da un paio di settimane.

----------

## ercoppa

Son riuscito a risolvere l'enigma con un po' di sano culo. Ho aggiornato alcune librerie che non avevano subito un aggiornamento forzato con GNOME 2.30 ed in particolare:

```

dev-python/gconf-python ~x86

dev-python/gnome-vfs-python ~x86

dev-python/libbonobo-python ~x86

dev-python/gnome-python-base ~x86

dev-python/libgnome-python ~x86

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeprint ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas ~x86

```

Subito dopo ho dato un 

```
emerge -c
```

 e mi è stato proposto di rimuovere media-libs/glitz (probabilmente in passato dipendenza di cairo se attivata la USE glitz e che per qualche motivo non era stato rimossa visto che io è da MOLTO tempo che ho ricompilato cairo senza quella flag e ripulito il sistema). Dopo tale rimozione metà gnome non funzionava più quindi è stato necessario un revdep-rebuild che ha ricompilato 26 pacchetti. Riavviato la macchina, ho un sistema che consuma complessivamente 130mb (gnome+X+servizi vari) contro i 400mb e passa di prima.

Forse sono un po' 'mbriaco (appena tornato a casa  :Razz: ) ma credo di aver trovato il bandolo della matassa  :Razz: . Riverdragon vedi se anche per te è lo stesso. Se fosse così forse da qualche parte andrebbe segnalata questa cosa.

----------

## riverdragon

Hai avuto ragione!

L'aumento di memoria occupata non viene dai singoli moduli (io li avevo già tutti quanti aggiornati), bensì dalla presenza di media-libs/glitz sul sistema, che diventa dipendenza implicita di tutti i pacchetti che utilizzano cairo. Come si legge qui: *Quote:*   

> For nvidia drivers users it means additional ~9MB of memory per process.

 Nel mio caso forse anche di più, per fare un esempio gnote è passato dall'occupare 19,6 MB all'occuparne 3,4.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## ercoppa

Perfetto, mi fa piacere che abbiamo risolto questa piaga  :Smile: 

Metto il tag risolto.

P.s. se un mod legge questa discussione, visto che il problema non dipendeva da un sistema fortemente in testing, forse è il caso di spostare questa discussione nella sezione di supporto principale.

Saluti.

----------

## mack1

Grandi ragazzi  :Very Happy:  !!!

Tolta la USE "glitz" e ricompilato mezzo gnome, ed il sistema consuma decisamente meno ram  :Shocked:  !

Ciao

----------

## ercoppa

Con cairo >=1.10 (che non ha più la USE glitz), il sistema ha ripreso a "sprecare" ram, ho fatto varie prove ma questa volta non sono riuscito a trovare una valida soluzione. Ho bisogno del nuovo cairo, per colpa di tutto GNOME ~x86.

Qualcuno per caso sta riscontrando la stessa cosa? Avete qualche suggerimento? 

Saluti.

----------

## Onip

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Con cairo >=1.10 (che non ha più la USE glitz), il sistema ha ripreso a "sprecare" ram, ho fatto varie prove ma questa volta non sono riuscito a trovare una valida soluzione.
> 
> 

 

Io ho il nuovo cairo e glitz non è installato quindi il problema, se esiste, è da qualche altra parte. Dico se esiste perchè ad un'attenta analisi fatta "ad occhio" (  :Wink:  ) con il system monitor di gnome non ho notato un uso maggiore di ram rispetto a prima.

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho bisogno del nuovo cairo, per colpa di tutto GNOME ~x86.
> 
> 

 

Veramente non è del tutto vero, basta non aggiornare evince e, credo, epiphany e puoi tenerti il cairo vecchio; per conferma puoi provare con

```
# equery depends x11-libs/cairo
```

 e vedi chi è che richiede >=1.10

----------

## riverdragon

Se non avessi aperto questo thread non mi sarei accorto che il problema affligge nuovamente anche me: gnote, visto che ne avevo accennato nel mio vecchio post, ora occupa 20,5 MB. Eventualmente proverò a tornare a cairo-1.8, ma non è una soluzione che mi piace (in realtà non è per nulla una soluzione). Se entro qualche giorno non trovassimo il bandolo della matassa dovremmo aprire un bugreport.

----------

## ercoppa

Salve  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho il nuovo cairo e glitz non è installato quindi il problema, se esiste, è da qualche altra parte.

 

Guarda io penso che la colpa che sia Cairo perchè aggiorno all'1.10, magicamente ho 100/150mb di ram in più in uso. Ovviamente il problema potrebbe comunque essere altrove con cairo solo il "grilletto" che fa scaturire quest'uso greedy di ram.

Comunque riguardo a glitz-cairo, nelle note di rilascio del nuovo cairo vi è scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Furthermore cairo has been reworked to interoperate more closely with
> 
> various acceleration architectures, gaining the ability to share
> 
> those hardware resources through the new cairo_device_t. For instance,
> ...

 

Non vorrei che cairo nel voler sostituire glitz si sia portato dietro gli stessi problemi. Però è una supposizione basata sul nulla visto che su cairo sono totalmente ignorante.

 *Quote:*   

> Veramente non è del tutto vero, basta non aggiornare evince

 

Hai ragione, ma una delle ragioni per cui sto su GNOME 2.32 è anche il nuovo evince che ha migliorato la parte relativa alla stampa dei PDF. Con evince 2.30 avevo avuto qualche noia, vediamo se riesco a viverci per un po'.

 *Quote:*   

> Se entro qualche giorno non trovassimo il bandolo della matassa dovremmo aprire un bugreport.

 

Il problema è che personalmente ho le idee molte confuse. Per esempio, ora sono tornato a cairo 1.8.10 ed alcuni componenti di GNOME hanno diminuito radicalmente l'uso di memoria, ma altri no. Vediamo se qualcuno ci sa dare qualche altro suggerimento prima di rompere le scatole ai dev (io tra l'altro ho un sistema praticamente per metà ~x86).

Saluti.

----------

